# String abschneiden



## mikemodanoxxx (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen String der nur aus Tab-Sprüngen besteht, also "\t\t\t\t"

Wie schneide ich jetzt einen Tabsprung am Ende ab? Also ich möchte quasi vom String die letzten 2 Zeichen abschneiden.


----------



## M.I.G (26. Feb 2008)

Mit substring(int pAnfang,int pEnde) kannst du einen Teilstring zurückgeben lassen.


----------



## mikemodanoxxx (26. Feb 2008)

ok danke. Dachte es gibt vllt direkt eine Funktion die das kann..


----------



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2008)

mikemodanoxxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok danke. Dachte es gibt vllt direkt eine Funktion die das kann..



die Funktion macht doch genau das was du möchtest...

String s = "\t\t\t\t";
substring(0,s.length()-1) (-1 wenn du ein \t weghaben möchtet usw.)


----------

